# How often, and how many times, should a dam be bred?



## SoBecky (7 mo ago)

Looking at breeders and got pointed to a breeder who thinks their litter will have service prospect pups. However, her current dam (4-5 y/o) has been bred 3 times, each about 7 months apart, and she’s planning to breed her again in 2023. That seemed off to me, so I tried googling it, but it seems to vary widely based on who you ask. Wanted to get y’all’s opinion on it!


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

That seems like a lot to me. The breeders that I admire take breaks between heats. If the dam is 4/5 now and is being bred again in 2023 that is pushing it age wise. Ethel's dam had 3 litters and was retired at 5.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It's a bit controversial. Most breeders feel that skipping a heat cycle between breedings is best, as it gives time for the mother to recover and regain weight between litters. However, there is an alternative view that back to back breedings can be appropriate, as long as the bitch is healthy and maintaining weight. There is some thought that starting younger and breeding back to back (with breaks if the dam is recovering poorly) until the desired number of litters are complete & the dam can be spayed reduces her risk of mammary cancer and pyometra. 

My concern is that you are looking for a service dog. Evaluating mature dogs is probably better, and this family is all on the young side.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Our pups breeder waits until the bitch is 3 and mature, physically and emotionally. Then they have a litter every other heat and thrice in all before retirement.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

This isn't necessarily a red flag for me. A lot of reproductive vets are recommending that breeders do this. If everything else (health testing, titles, pedigrees, puppy raising & pairing) checks out, I'd probably be ok with the breeder making a judgement call.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Considering the number of litters, it's a case of "it depends". At one time, breeders tended to breed bitches more often, but then the trend was towards breeding her only once or twice (three times if she had a really small litter for one of those two) and then retiring her. 

I wouldn't necessarily call breeding a six year old bitch "pushing it", if she is in good condition. A friend of mine bred their nine year old Vizsla bitch a few years ago (she had her previous litter when she was three), and had an outstanding litter. Now, breeding a bitch who is still a baby herself? Then yeah, I have problems with that. 

As far as back-to back-to back... Again, another case of "it depends". Has she recovered well from each litter? Has she had easy pregnancies and whelpings? One theory is that it's better to have a bitch rest at one cycle between litters, while another school of thought says that each cycle a bitch has where she isn't bred increases the risk of pyometra, and it's better to breeder her every cycle for a couple of years and then spay her.


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

Raindrops said:


> This isn't necessarily a red flag for me. A lot of reproductive vets are recommending that breeders do this. If everything else (health testing, titles, pedigrees, puppy raising & pairing) checks out, I'd probably be ok with the breeder making a judgement call.


Most reproduction vets recommend breeding younger (they would like 18 months but understand waiting till 2 for hips) and back to back as long as the dam has recovered from her previous litter, then spaying earlier. Every heat/season causes damage to the uterine horns as canines cycle is the same from a hormonal cycle for the first 5 to 6 weeks whether the bitch is bred or not. Every season not bred increases the chance of pyometra which can be fatal to the dam. The number of litters should be based on litter size, dam health and dam maternal abilities. Larger litters are tougher on a dam than smaller litters, it is really dependent on the dam. 4 litters is not too many depending on the dam.


----------



## Cariboo Poodle (Nov 17, 2021)

My one female Poodle had her first litter at 3 years old and raised ten nice pups. When she had her next season things did not seem right and I took her into the Vet and she had pymetra and had to be spayed. Things do not always go as planned.


----------

